# Our Holiday Snaps



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine and the Wife's holiday snaps have just come back - thought you might like to see them.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

....yuk, I'm glad I've had my tea 8O 8O 

curlyboy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You`ll have troublwe with those knees when you get older. :lol: 
Had your good lady just swallowed a grapefruit. :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

You seem to be struggling to undo that little blue button...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You appear to need a bra more than the wife does!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's a picture of the Mother-in-Law - or is it the Father-in-Law?
Not sure!


----------

